# Edits Edits Edits!



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

So guys...
I've been editing lately and feel I can do a really good edit nowadays.
So, I'll give you a few ideas from my latest edits...just fill out the forum!
Example 1







Example 2







Example 3







Example 4







Example 5







Name:
Fav. Example:
Quote:
Background type:
Feel: 
Use (avie, signature, nothing really)
Other:


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Buuump? C'mon guys! I'm bored!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

lol, okay, I know you just edited a picture of mine but... if you want a picture I have some  Here, is a few. And oh, excuse my weird faces, lol and I look tired in all these photos cause it was like at 6 in the morning cause its to hot in the middle of the day to take Rusty out... lol thanks. Oh, on the first picture please crop out my... erm, butt... lol, like cut the entire picture off at my waist line.  Thanks again


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Name: Rusty
Fav. Example:
Quote: Something to do with Arabs
Background type: I like the background you did with all the Arab photos in it, something like that.
Feel: I got a crazy, sweet, loving horse.
Use (avie, signature, nothing really) Signature
Other: Ima use it for my Signature so please, if these photos dont work cause the objects in them are too small, ask for another one!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

OK, so I do siggy's in a certain way, I;m about to post it


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

you like?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Name: Beau 
Feel : relaxed
Use (avie, signature, nothing really): I'd like to use it as my avatar

Can you do mine something like beachy setting


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

what's you favorite exampla beau? Quote? The fav example may not seem important but I use it to make your edit to you liking


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

My favorite example is example 5. Quote can be anything.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Do you have a better pic I can use? Full body?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

um.. yeah i should somewhere.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Beau The Brave by ~lildonkey on deviantART
Here's your boy/girl


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Omg that came out awesome. Thanks i love it


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I know you already did one for me (as im example one) but if you have time...

Name:cody
Fav. Example: example 2
Background type: whatever you want
Feel:whatever you want 
Use (avie, signature, nothing really) maybe my avie. I just think those pictures are really pretty and i want one for myself 
Other: 

take your pic


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cody Is Da Bomb!
Cody Is Da Bomb by ~lildonkey on deviantART


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Omg i love it! thank you so much! is there anyway you could take his name out though? or fade it or something?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Here! Does this work?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Could you do one for me? This is Silver Sabre, my new showjumper:
Sorry there's so many, I wanted you to have a choice 

Name: Silver Sabre
Fav. Example: 2 and 5
Quote: Anything 
Background type: foresty
Feel: anything that suits
Use (avie, signature, nothing really): Nothing really 
Other:


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

love it  ill have to remember to save it to my computer. im on my laptop atm lol


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Do you only do horses because these are so cool and I would love one(or two) for my cousin?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

No, I can do people too, just gimme a pic and I'll do what I can! But you might need to be a little descriptive as it'll be my first time.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

It's not of a person it's her dog that died, Dżeki.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

well, I've never done dogs either so my previous posts but saying dog:lol:


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay! Thanks!

Name: Dżeki
Fav. Example: 1 and 5.
Quote: Dżeki
Background type: The background in example 1 or 5.
Feel:
Use (avie, signature, nothing really) Nothing Really just a present for my cousin.
Other: I would like something in the style of Example 5.

Here are the pictures:

































































​


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

ooo a challenge! Me likey Fuzzzzzzy!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah! The fur of his sweet face was so soft!


----------

